# Some new pics of my car 200sx



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I took some shots today at marrietta square. Since the last pictures I've taken I got tint and a new cat back exhaust 2 inches with a thrush glasspack and muffler, sounds very nice and quiet. Anyways, here are the pics, tell me what you think.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that thing looks damn good man


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

like the wheels and splitters.........

wingless dont see that to often on a 200


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

thanx alot guys, I was thinking about doing the corners amber, what do you think about that? also, I am taking a road trip sometime this month to FLA to pick up some SE-R sideskirts


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

sweet ride, i'd like to check that out when i visit Atlanta. :thumbup:


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> sweet ride, i'd like to check that out when i visit Atlanta. :thumbup:


when you commin to atl?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

get your car out of there before they grafitti all over that too!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Great looking car I like it alot. Where did yoy get the sir splitters from?







G2-0-0SX said:


> thanx alot guys, I was thinking about doing the corners amber, what do you think about that? also, I am taking a road trip sometime this month to FLA to pick up some SE-R sideskirts


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Great looking car I like it alot. Where did yoy get the sir splitters from?


I found the splitters on ebay a long time ago, some kid had them on his BMW and they were totally trashed when I got them, the fiberglass was all cracked and they were uneven and lumpy. I spent a few weeks just sanding and filler primering them over and over and dremeling off some of the uneven parts, untill they wher nice and smoth. Then i painted them and bolted them undernieth my bumper.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Damn i wana get rid of the amber in my tail lights, i just dun really know and would rather buy a new set then mess with these.....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

if you take the lights out and use a good red adhesive you can barely tell......or you can buy paint and paint them whatever you preffer..... i like them stock


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you can buy the corners that look like this on slayer2003's car...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^what he said   dont think LIU has them ATM though...

BUT....i like the wingless look on the 200's.....makes it look longer, more sleek in the back in my view.

How ya like those SlipStreams? i was looking at the exact set for mine  either those, or the Motegi FF6's had my attention.

gotta say, awsome job, keep it up mang. :thumbup: :hal:


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ^what he said   dont think LIU has them ATM though...
> 
> BUT....i like the wingless look on the 200's.....makes it look longer, more sleek in the back in my view.
> 
> ...


I love my car wingless man, all my friends tell me it "needs" a spoiler but everytime I almost get convinced to buy a stock wing, I see another wingless 200 and I just cant help it I love how it looks. And I LOVE the slipstreams, my friend sold them to me like a year ago with tires for 400 bux and my old perelli's. Sometimes I wish I had 16's or 17's but I like 15's theyre pretty logical for my car since i have a rather small car and they are very light.
Thanx for the encouragment man, :-D


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

speedricer said:


> Damn i wana get rid of the amber in my tail lights, i just dun really know and would rather buy a new set then mess with these.....



I just took mine off and sanded them a bit, then sprayed them with candy aple transperent testor's model paint from wal mart and a few coats of that nopi smoke spray that my friend had a little of left. Then I put a light clearcoat on it and put them back on. They arent glossy like they are stock, they now have more of a flat smokey look but I like that.

Does anyone know how to get rid of that big chrome window trim?? I think my car would flow alot better if it were black.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

take it off and paint it is the only thing you can really do with that chrome trim... I think the 98 200sx and 99 sentra may have had a black option if you can find that trim. your car looks real nice man, I love the slipstreams, but I would say I think it would look better with a stock spoiler, our cars looks silly without them because of the shape of our trunks IMO... anyway good luck, car looks great! -James


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Dry said:


> take it off and paint it is the only thing you can really do with that chrome trim... I think the 98 200sx and 99 sentra may have had a black option if you can find that trim. your car looks real nice man, I love the slipstreams, but I would say I think it would look better with a stock spoiler, our cars looks silly without them because of the shape of our trunks IMO... anyway good luck, car looks great! -James



I've been thinking of painting it the only problem I was thinking of that since its metal will it end up chipping when it gets cold, guess only one way to find out. Maybe i'll do a project tommorow :-D. Anyways...about the wing, I just can't make up my mind, its like, I see a stock 200sx with the wing on the freeway and im like man that looks good, then i see a wingless one and its just so rare to see, I like it...the junkyard down the street from me has a 98 Sentra SE wing they'll sell to me for 50 bux, its allready the stock black color too...I just can't make my mind up...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

G2-0-0SX said:


> I've been thinking of painting it the only problem I was thinking of that since its metal will it end up chipping when it gets cold, guess only one way to find out. Maybe i'll do a project tommorow :-D. (


To paint polished metal, rough up the surface with 600 grit carburundum paper. If you're going for the factory color, paint it like any other body part. Otherwise, you can use any paint that does'nt require a primer. I've used a flat black urethane spray paint successfully to paint my chrome muffler/tail pipe:








Lew


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

car looks awesome man, I love everything about it, I thought about gettin the slipstreams for a while but never really saw what they looked like on a 200 and now I finally see, looks amazing!!!


----------

